# Meet "Scooter"



## Lovebirds

Went out to check on the Sat babies a little over an hour ago, and guess what? Found one baby very cold, laying off to the side. Dad was on the other one. I picked it up and it's little body was so cold, I was sure it was gone. Brought it in the house, got the heating pad and in a matter of 10 minutes or so, he came around. He scoots around a lot (thus the name "Scooter")and I think that he scooted out from under Dad and just got cold. It was only about 27 degrees an hour ago and of course colder than that before. 
Now my question..........I've got two hens with one baby each, 6 days old. These are homer babies. This Sat baby is 7 days old, but sure looks a bit smaller than the homers. I'm pretty sure that the homer babies are going to start getting seed in the next day or so. What do you think about me putting this baby under one of them? OR.....I've got one hen who's on one clear egg that was supposed to hatch today. I had already planned to give her a baby out of another nest. Is this baby to old to give to her? Would she feed it crop milk for the next 5 or 6 days? Would she realize it's older and give it seed? If she did feed it only crop milk, would it survive and would it hurt it to have only crop milk?
Any other day I would have run out, fed the birds and laid down for a nap. Why I went to check on these babies, I don't know. They were fine at 7:00 this morning.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, lord, that is a beautiful little baby and I'm so happy you didn't take that nap. Personally, I have no experience moving babies from one parent to another because the majority, as you know, that we get in are orphans and we don't usually have any sitting eggs or babies.

With that said, could you try putting her back with the other baby satinette and just keep a real close eye on her? I do worry that they may have bumped her out but there is always the possibility she just went out on her own. As to the other suggestions, if her real parents won't care for her the hen sitting the clear egg may be the best option. I don't think the 4-5 more days of crop milk would hurt her and if this hen is one that has proven to be a good parent it may help her too.


----------



## Feather

You went out to check on those babies because Scooter's Angel kept whispering in your ear. Now one of these angels will have to tell you what to do with him.
I use to swap babies all the time. For the most part I had pretty good luck. I just tried to make sure that they were pretty much the same size. Once in awhile I would come across a set of Parents that would not accept the baby, so the first day or two would keep a really close eye on them, especially during the initail introduction of the baby to both parents. Sometimes while one will accept it and the other one won't. Good Luck!

Adorable Find out there in that loft...Renee!

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, lord, that is a beautiful little baby and I'm so happy you didn't take that nap. Personally, I have no experience moving babies from one parent to another because the majority, as you know, that we get in are orphans and we don't usually have any sitting eggs or babies.
> 
> With that said, could you try putting her back with the other baby satinette and just keep a real close eye on her? I do worry that they may have bumped her out but there is always the possibility she just went out on her own. As to the other suggestions, if her real parents won't care for her the hen sitting the clear egg may be the best option. I don't think the 4-5 more days of crop milk would hurt her and if this hen is one that has proven to be a good parent it may help her too.


The problem with putting it back is I'm afraid it will happen again. These eggs were laid in a "box" type nest instead of a bowl so it's very easy for the babies to scoot out from under the parents. I was going to give them a bowl, but not sure how they will take to that either. I can watch them during the day, but what about after dark, after bedtime? In these temps, it wouldn't take long for the cold to kill a baby.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, the sure option is to bite the bullet and keep him in the house. Have you fed babies before? It was 17 degrees here this morning so he definitely wouldn't last the night without mom keeping him warm.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, the sure option is to bite the bullet and keep him in the house. Have you fed babies before? It was 17 degrees here this morning so he definitely wouldn't last the night without mom keeping him warm.


yes I've done that but the Exact formula I have here is over a year old and it doesn't seem to be mixing up very good? I've kept it in the fridge. The only pet store we had here closed about 6 months ago. There's no where to get the formula now. 
I think I'm going to go with the hen who was suppose to have babies hatch today. She'll take care of it I'm sure.


----------



## Lovebirds

Just took the baby out and gave it to the "clear egg hen". She looked at the baby for about a minute, probably trying to figure out where it came from,  , then she got on the nest, fixed her body around it and after about 2 or 3 minutes, since the baby is good and hungry, she started feeding it. So.........guess we're ok for now. I'll just have to watch her but I think they'll be ok.


----------



## naturegirl

Renee is it true that you can't warm their little bodies up to fast or they could go in to shock and die? 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds

naturegirl said:


> Renee is it true that you can't warm their little bodies up to fast or they could go in to shock and die?
> 
> Cindy


Well, I don't know how you could warm them up to fast? What I mean is you put them on a heating pad and it takes about 20 to 30 minutes for them to come round. That's what I did with this little one. He started moving after about 10 minutes but his little body was still cold to the touch. I was breathing hot air on him through his little blanket. I think he liked that.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, woohoo! That is great news. 

Cindy, I have never heard that their bodies can be warmed up too fast but I would love to know for sure. The only example I have to go by is our Frosty who recently passed away at age 8. When she was a newborn her parents abandoned her and she was all but dead. We put her on a kitchen table with the sun shining directly on the table and she revived fairly quickly with no ill effects.


----------



## Skyeking

Renee,

Scooter is a doll!  

If you are afraid of the baby getting nothing but crop milk, why don't you move it under the one hen with 6 day old, and move that youngster to the other mom with 6 day old-she will then have two age/feed appropriate babies. That way you don't have to worry about the bigger homer baby stampeeding the Satinette baby.

The other thing you can do is leave the baby where it is and supplement the baby with some small (soaked and drained) seeds.


----------



## Victor

Renne, I sure can not add anything except to say that Scotter is a cute lad!


----------



## pigeonmama

Renee,
I'd be glad to pick up some hand feeding formula and ship it to you tomorrow. Just let me know if you want me to pick it up and ship it.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> I'd be glad to pick up some hand feeding formula and ship it to you tomorrow. Just let me know if you want me to pick it up and ship it.
> Daryl


Daryl, thanks.....I CAN get some, by not without driving for a couple of hours. If I HAD to have some, then I'd make the trip, but I did have other options, so I didn't see any sense in driving for 4 hours this late in the day. The next time I'm down in NC, I'll pick up some from Pets Mart. Does this stuff go bad? I really hate to buy it and then it sit here for another year and be no good. I've only got about 8 or 10 more babies to hatch and we're done for the year. Or at least done until warm weather.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, check the expiration date on the bag. If you've kept it refrigerated it should be ok even if it expired a few months ago. We keep ours in the freezer. If your baby season is ending I would wait. I can always ship you some to tide you over.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, check the expiration date on the bag. If you've kept it refrigerated it should be ok even if it expired a few months ago. We keep ours in the freezer. If your baby season is ending I would wait. I can always ship you some to tide you over.



Just checked the date.......... Says..best if used by DEC 05  Now that I think about it, I didn't raise any babies last year in the house. It was the year before, so guess this stuff is yucky huh? I'll ditch it and get some more sometime. I don't foresee needing it this year. Thanks.


----------



## Reti

That is such a cute baby 
I gave my couples babies of all ages, even 2 week old and whatever the foster parents fed them (crop milk or seeds) all babies were fine.

In an emergency you can feed baby cereal to babies. The regular Gerber from the grocery store.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, yes,  toss it!


----------



## naturegirl

Thanks for replying Renee. My vet told me that as I had 2 young Robins that were so cold they didn't even look like they were breathing. She had mentioned it to me. She said warm is good but heating them up too fast could hurt them. Maybe I misunderstood something in that conversation with her. Anyways your baby is a really cutie! 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, how are things going with Scooter?


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, how are things going with Scooter?



OH, he's find and dandy. Both of the foster parents took him in like he was their own. And of course, since the Sat parents don't have but one baby now, they are keeping it covered good and it's doing good too.


----------



## Maggie-NC

That is great - have been worried about him.


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's little Scooter at 10 days old. He actually got a band put on today. His Dad is a Blue Lace and his Mom is a Red Lace so that makes their babies sex linked, which means Scooter is a little boy. I'm absolutely in love with that little face.  Think his new foster Dad and Mom are taking really good care of him.


----------



## Cricket

how adorable!!! So glad the foster parents are taking Scooter on! Can you blame them??? Too cute! As for warming up a baby too fast, I would imagine it is just in general, more comfortable to be warmed up gradually rather than suddenly. It might be a shock to the system to go from one extreme to the other. I do know that a cold baby's digestive system shuts down so that is why one must warm them up to normal temps before introducing food or even water!!! That is a common mistake people trying to help make when they first find a baby. Never feed a cold animal! It must be warmed first!


----------



## Maggie-NC

That little Scooter is now gracing my desktop.  It sure is nice to meet him. With his background, he is one we won't forget.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> That little Scooter is now gracing my desktop.  It sure is nice to meet him. With his background, he is one we won't forget.


I had actually promised some friends of our that they could have these two babies, but since one is gone and Scooter had such a tough time, I don't think I can let him go.  Hopefully they'll forgive me and not get too mad.


----------



## pigeonmama

Renee,
He sure looks great. I bet your friends will understand about your desire to keep Scooter. There will be another pair for them this spring, I'm sure.
daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, give them another one - just not our Scooter!


----------



## Feather

Yeah Renee, 

You just can't give away "our" Scooter. That is one adorable baby!


----------



## TAWhatley

Scooter is a beautiful little one! Thanks for the new pics, Renee! 

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Scooter is just a perfect lil bundle of pidgie joy  I just want to hold him and kiss him all over for hours


----------



## Zaise

Wow! What a story! It really was a miracle that you checked on that lil one.  I'm so glad he's doing so good now.


----------



## mr squeaks

Scooter is soooooo cute! Just love that little beak!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO YOU and SCOOTER, Renee...


----------



## Lin Hansen

Renee,

That Scooter really is one adorable looking little baby!

I'm so glad that everything worked out so well.

Will be looking forward to updates on this special baby.

Linda


----------



## dovegirl

Scooter has a very cute face. Can you show us more photos of Scooter? Ellie.


----------



## Cricket

keep the little bugger... you know you won't be sorry you did... AND your friends will understand since the other baby died... promise them the next two! Scooter agrees!!


----------



## Lovebirds

dovegirl said:


> Scooter has a very cute face. Can you show us more photos of Scooter? Ellie.


Ellie, I'll be taking more pictures as he grows.


----------



## Eriduardo

Lovebirds said:


> Went out to check on the Sat babies a little over an hour ago, and guess what? Found one baby very cold, laying off to the side. Dad was on the other one. I picked it up and it's little body was so cold, I was sure it was gone. Brought it in the house, got the heating pad and in a matter of 10 minutes or so, he came around. He scoots around a lot (thus the name "Scooter")and I think that he scooted out from under Dad and just got cold. It was only about 27 degrees an hour ago and of course colder than that before.
> Now my question..........I've got two hens with one baby each, 6 days old. These are homer babies. This Sat baby is 7 days old, but sure looks a bit smaller than the homers. I'm pretty sure that the homer babies are going to start getting seed in the next day or so. What do you think about me putting this baby under one of them? OR.....I've got one hen who's on one clear egg that was supposed to hatch today. I had already planned to give her a baby out of another nest. Is this baby to old to give to her? Would she feed it crop milk for the next 5 or 6 days? Would she realize it's older and give it seed? If she did feed it only crop milk, would it survive and would it hurt it to have only crop milk?
> Any other day I would have run out, fed the birds and laid down for a nap. Why I went to check on these babies, I don't know. They were fine at 7:00 this morning.



Hey RENEE, I see Scooter is doing very well, he's so adorable and his face is very cute that beak makes him look too cute . I can't believe I missed this post, I just haven't had much time to read all post. I'm just very happy he's doing OKAY


----------



## Lovebirds

Thank you Eriduardo..I was just out in the loft and wanted to get another picture of him but Mom wouldn't get off of him, so this was the best I could do. It's almost 50 degrees here, so I thought she might cooperate...... He's 12 days old today.


----------



## Skyeking

That is one GREAT picture.


----------



## mr squeaks

Talk about "mama" protection!!

What a GREAT picture!!


----------



## Rooster2312

Scooter is just adorable! I am so glad he is doing so well!

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley

Scooter is very cute and Mom is FORMIDABLE  

Terry


----------



## Reti

How cute!!!!!!
Love the baby and mama is a beauty.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> Scooter is very cute and Mom is FORMIDABLE
> 
> Terry


Yea, Mom was like.... "*DON'T TOUCH ME"* and "DON'T touch my baby"........

so........I didn't.


----------



## Feather

I can't get over little Scooter's expressions.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I'd risk a severe beaking to get give Scooter a scrtich or two, he's just that adorable


----------



## dovegirl

Why did you call him Scooter? What gave you the idea? Ellie


----------



## Lovebirds

dovegirl said:


> Why did you call him Scooter? What gave you the idea? Ellie



When we brought Scooter in the house and he began to come to.....he was "scooting" all over the basket I had him in. At that age, (7 days) they move a little but this little guy was REALLY moving around and would go from one end of the basket to the other........so I just started calling him "Scooter"......plus, I think that's how he got out from under his Dad and got cold in the first place......little bugger.......


----------



## mr squeaks

ROFL! Well, gee, Renee, I think Scooter definitely has our attention!! He already has a HUGE fan club!

We are all going to REALLY enjoy hearin' about Scooter's Scootin's!!!


----------



## Eriduardo

mr squeaks said:


> ROFL! Well, gee, Renee, I think Scooter definitely has our attention!! He already has a HUGE fan club!
> 
> We are all going to REALLY enjoy hearin' about Scooter's Scootin's!!!



I think so too, he's just that adorable!!! Bye the way that's a nice picture, he seems to be getting bigger, I bet now he's bigger than before.


----------



## Lovebirds

*So Cute.........*

This morning when I went to the loft, I looked and Scooters foster mom was sitting facing the wall, on top of Scooter and his little head was peaked out under her butt........I ran to the house to get the camera, but of course when I got back to the loft, she had turned around. Darn it!!. Anyway, my little sweetie is 2 weeks old today and she's still sitting on him all day and night like he's a tiny baby. She's a first time Mom and is making a good one.


----------



## pigeonmama

Renee,
That sure is one beautiful bouncing baby birdie. Scooter's foster mommy is doing a great job. Is she one of your hatchlings?
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> That sure is one beautiful bouncing baby birdie. Scooter's foster mommy is doing a great job. Is she one of your hatchlings?
> Daryl


Yep, she's on my race team and is a 2005 bird. She actually flew good for us. It's a shame her eggs were clear, but I guess they were clear for a reason.....somebody had to take care of little Scooter........


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Renee,

That picture is priceless. Scooter is a doll and his step mom isn't bad looking either, and what a wonderful mom she is. Scooter looks absolutely stuffed and happy.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

That's just too precious! You have to keep those pics coming we're all in love with your lil Scooter


----------



## TAWhatley

Positively adorable!  

Terry


----------



## TerriB

If her racing has any of the intensity of her "momma" stare, I think you have a winner there! That little baby looks nice and snug.


----------



## mr squeaks

AWWWWW! That picture is something else!  

He sure looks like one spoiled squab! And, momma looks like she's enjoyin' every minute of spoilin' him too!  

Better be careful...he may NEVER leave home (I mean the "nest!)...


----------



## Lovebirds

*Scooter at 16 Days Old*

Family came to spend the day so I had to go out to the loft and bring in my pride and joy. Not sure what to make of the color? I guess the lacing on the feathers shows up later? Don't know, but ain't he just adorable???
I just want to "squeeze" him to death!! ( not really of course...LOL)


----------



## Feather

I was just getting ready to log off, and I saw the thread up, so I said to my self "There better be a picture, cuz I am way behind on important matters"
Aw....but nothing was that important. Actually the time was well spent, cuz now I'm wearing a big smile and feel soooooooo good inside.

This is one adorable baby!


----------



## mr squeaks

*WHOA!! 

Renee, Scooter is gonna be ONE BEAUTIFUL PIJ! a hen, maybe??*

*...AND, A CUTIE!!!*


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Scooter is just getting more adorable as each day passes! He's going to be a pidgie heartthrob when he's a big"ger" boy


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete Jasinski said:


> Scooter is just getting more adorable as each day passes! He's going to be a pidgie heartthrob when he's a big"ger" boy



OR "HEN!"  

Are you SURE Scooter is a male, Renee???


----------



## TAWhatley

Definitely one of the cutest youngsters I've even seen .. just adorable .. and that little crest is showing up .. too cute!  

Terry


----------



## TerriB

...And just look at those baby feathered feet!! That is one cute baby pigeon!!!


----------



## Victor

Scooter is just so gosh darn adorable.


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> OR "HEN!"
> 
> Are you SURE Scooter is a male, Renee???


Actuallly........I'm not sure........hoping maybe re lee or Happy or George will pop in and look at Scooters colors. He's got dark feathers (blue) but some of them are showing a reddish tint.......so, how bout it guys?? Once I know what color he is EXACTLY, then yes I'll know if he's and he or a she.


----------



## Guest

aww hes a little bundle of love that one  those little beaks just are the cutest things and that hair do is precious, little more moose for the top lol


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, it was worth you leaving us on "chat" last night for that picture!  

Scooter is just too cute for words. Look how shy the little feller is.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, it was worth you leaving us on "chat" last night for that picture!
> 
> Scooter is just too cute for words. Look how shy the little feller is.


Oh, I probably should have shot a video. He huffed and puffed and popped his little beak like he was so tough and he's not big as a minute.  My family just loved him.


----------



## Feather

Maggie, 

I have been trying to figure out what makes Scooter so special. You nailed it.

It is that shy little look of his. I see he is very proud of his green tennis bracelet. I am sure he gets lots of kisses and hugs from Renee.


----------



## Lovebirds

My baby........19 days old........


----------



## Guest

sure is getting big there, pretty soon hes gonna be all over the place thinking he gotta start his training for some pigeon olympics s  I lost one of my elvis babies to an over agressive male after them making it through all that cold too  I was so bummed out ..so now i just spent the weekend building custom nest fronts for the bottom cubbys to keep out the monsters  the other one is still doing good but its not a good start for this years babies now is it


----------



## Lovebirds

LokotaLoft said:


> sure is getting big there, pretty soon hes gonna be all over the place thinking he gotta start his training for some pigeon olympics s  I lost one of my elvis babies to an over agressive male after them making it through all that cold too  I was so bummed out ..so now i just spent the weekend building custom nest fronts for the bottom cubbys to keep out the monsters  the other one is still doing good but its not a good start for this years babies now is it


I'm sorry to hear about the baby. Did the male kill it or what? Some of the males can be holy terrors I know.


----------



## TAWhatley

Scooter is just the cutest thing! His foster Mom sure has done a great job and looks like she would whack you a good one if you bother her baby!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, the cuteness and sweetness factors are going way over the top with this baby. He looks as if he is posing in every picture. He is simply precious.

I meant to add too that mom (or dad) is a gorgeous, serene looking pigeon. Just beautiful.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, the cuteness and sweetness factors are going way over the top with this baby. He looks as if he is posing in every picture. He is simply precious.
> 
> I meant to add too that mom (or dad) is a gorgeous, serene looking pigeon. Just beautiful.



That's actually "Mom". Dad is a red bird. I went out this afternoon and picked up Scooter and he climbed up the front of my jacket and snuggled in my hair. I would love to bring him in the house, but hubby won't hear of it.


----------



## Guest

with my one baby you asked if it was actually killed by the male ,well I think it was battered about and then dragged out of the cubby and from there the exposure to the cold was what killed it in the end  ; hopefully now that I put a front on the nest with a much smaller entrance way it will keep it from happening again, so Im keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> That's actually "Mom". Dad is a red bird. I went out this afternoon and picked up Scooter and he climbed up the front of my jacket and snuggled in my hair. *I would love to bring him in the house, but hubby won't hear of it. *


How 'bout if hubby takes Scooter's place and Scooter gets to come inside?  

OR, hubby goes, Scooter stays (in the house!)! (OK, I know that's a little extreme, but still..  )

Yeah, I know, I'm a troublemaker...well, it's a dirty job, but someone.... 

I mean, after all, how many times does hubby snuggle in your hair??


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL, Shi and Renee  

Renee, Shi needs to go on "chat" sometimes. I remember the message Everett wrote you! So cute.


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh, GREAT!!

I was going on the assumption that Everett doesn't log into PT!! Wonderful! Well, I'm stickin' to my guns for now! *IF* Everett discovers me, welllll, I'm VERY good at making "nice!" And, I guarantee, we will resolve any - uh - differences!   

OK, I confess...I did do Chat once...my opinion: will NEVER replace the TELEPHONE, thank you very much!!


----------



## Rooster2312

Renee, Scooter is absolutely adorable!!  

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> OK, I confess...I did do Chat once...my opinion: will NEVER replace the TELEPHONE, thank you very much!!


It's not meant to replace the phone,,, but......it IS nice to talk to a few people all at once........and we'd welcome you to join in ANY time.........thing about the chat is.......you don't have to make up an excuse to "get off the phone".......you just click a button and you're gone!! EASY!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

And, Shi, you can do both - be on the phone and chat too!


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> And, Shi, you can do both - be on the phone and chat too!


Well, that depends on what you mean by being on phone and chat too. I see that being taken a couple of ways. Actually my phone can't be accessed while I'm on the computer, due to being "dial up." An advantage and disadvantage. If someone really needs to reach me, they can only leave a phone message OR e-mail if they have a computer and want my attention. On the other hand, I get so involved in the computer that the phone ringing would drive me to distraction!

Problem w/chat rooms is that one has to TYPE. NOW I know why the kids have developed their own shortcut language! Nothing like answering AFTER 3 or more replies have already been typed! Makes one tend to lose track of the conversation! The fastest typist WINS!! Big WHOOP! *sigh*

Well, bottom line, who knows, one of these days WHEN someone is "home," I just might pop in to say howdy...OR be a good "listener"...   

BTW, I accidently hit the wrong box and got into a chat room by mistake with some kids (at least I think they were kids). Thought I was in the Twilight Zone! YIKES...the bad language and lack of communication skills, not to mention deciphering their abbreviations...yuck...quite an eye opener...


Renee...had a funny feeling I had missed the new pics of Scooter...sure enough! THAT squab is SOOOOO CUTE!! You MUST talk to Everett! Just this ONE baby in the house??? Any - ah - "incentive" you could use to help change his mind???


----------



## Lovebirds

*Scooter.......23 days old........*

and getting cuter every day!!


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh, my word. You're right. How much cuter can he get?
Daryl


----------



## Pete Jasinski

You better lock up tonight because I'm gonna come and get that lil darling! HE IS JUST TOOOOO ADORABLE!! You can just kiss him for days


----------



## TAWhatley

Oh my gosh! He is just so very cute, Renee!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete Jasinski said:


> You better lock up tonight because I'm gonna come and get that lil darling! HE IS JUST TOOOOO ADORABLE!! You can just kiss him for days



Pete, I'm closer and may beat you to it!  I love this little guy. Odd how some just catch your fancy and Scooter sure has caught mine.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pete, I'm closer and may beat you to it!  I love this little guy. Odd how some just catch your fancy and Scooter sure has caught mine.


OK guys.....am I gonna have to sleep in the loft tonight????? It's suppose to be another cold night.........give me a break!! LOL Scooter's got his mom to keep him warm...(yes, she's STILL sitting in the nest with him), so I'd freeze my fanny off pullling guard duty..........


----------



## Rooster2312

What an adorably cute face!! I always look forward to more Scooter pics! He sure is a looker  !!

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds

Rooster2312 said:


> I always look forward to more Scooter pics!
> Lindi


Well, let's see what I can do about that.....


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh BOY! Yep, tried to talk you into keeping Scooter in the house, Renee! Blame is ALL on Everett! Count me wanting to come and get him too! 

That has to be the cutest pij I've ever SEEN! If you enter him in the yearly photo contest, everyone else need not even try! Scooter is gonna win HANDS DOWN!!  

WHAT A DOLL BABY! Be careful, though, that you don't let him see these posts! We don't want a spoiled rotten diva on our hands! But, he's just soooooo cute!!

We have some wonderful pijies on this site and I'm certainly not putting them down in any way. However, sometimes, there is a pij who comes along and has something EXTRA SPECIAL...guess who?  

He has the "LOOK"...and extremely photogenic! The camera loves him!

Ok...I got carried away, but....he's sooooo love and huggable!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Those late 3 pics just pushed me over the edge! I'm warming my truck up and filling my thermos with coffee for a trip down Rt 95 to go Scooternappin'


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete Jasinski said:


> Those late 3 pics just pushed me over the edge! I'm warming my truck up and filling my thermos with coffee for a trip down Rt 95 to go Scooternappin'


Can't say I blame you, Pete and I sure understand! 

However, I'm afraid your 'nappin' will short-lived! Renee would have the cops after you before you could say "Got 'cha Scooter!" 

AND, all of us would know who did the kidnappin' so you couldn't even post any pictures in the future...just in case you deny the snatch! 

You would have to have one of those hidden rooms when the police come to search...no doubt opened by a pulled out book in the book case!  

Save your coffee... 

You'll have to admire from afar like the rest of us poor souls...UNLESS, we were fortunate to live close enough to VISIT! Leaves me out, though... *SIGH*


----------



## Rooster2312

Thanks Renee for giving us some more gorgeous pics of little Scooter...even his name is cute...just perfect for a lil bundle of cuteness and joy......even I am getting carried away with all this cuteness talk.....can't help myself !!

Keep em coming...'We all love you Scooter'!!  

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks

Sorry, Renee, that we have interrupted your routine and you may get cranky from lack of sleep, BUT....well, if Scooter can't be safely locked in the HOUSE (thanks to old Everett!! ), welll, I guess them's just the way it's gotta be!

Looks like that Scooter is just too cute for his own brit...uh - feathers!!!


----------



## Zaise

Oh he is ADORABLE! I don't want to make my dad jealous, but quite possibly the most beautiful pigeon I've ever seen! Don't tell Dad! So cute!


----------



## Victor

ZAISE, YOU HAVE BEEN BUSTED GIRL!!!!But the little Scoot is kinda cute!


----------



## mr squeaks

Zaise said:


> Oh he is ADORABLE! I don't want to make my dad jealous, but quite possibly the most beautiful pigeon I've ever seen! Don't tell Dad! So cute!


OK, Z, our beaks are sealed! BUT, don't be surprised if your dad just *happens* to check this site! 

I think it's a combination of his feathered legs & feet, plus gorgeous coloring and that short beak that gives his face so much expression!


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> ZAISE, YOU HAVE BEEN BUSTED GIRL!!!!But the little Scoot is kinda cute!


Uh OH!!...........think you've been busted for real Zaise........thanks for the comments on Scooter. I've raised hundreds of birds but I think he's just about the cutest thing I've seen in a while. Think it's because he's just different from the homers that I'm used to. All babies are adorable though and they are all cute......speaking of cute..........where's the pictures of YOUR little darlings VICTOR????


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> OK, Z, our beaks are sealed! BUT, don't be surprised if your dad just *happens* to check this site!





Lovebirds said:


> Uh OH!!...........think you've been busted for real speaking of cute..........where's the pictures of YOUR little darlings VICTOR????


Too late Shi, She got busted! We'll talk later young lady !

Renee, I need to ask Coolpigeon's mom _again_ to ship them to us so I can post them.Bev bought a nice digital camera on E-Bay and it should arrive any time now. Soon, I won't have to pester my kids for thiers!


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Too late Shi, She got busted! We'll talk later young lady !
> 
> Renee, I need to ask Coolpigeon's mom _again_ to ship them to us so I can post them.Bev bought a nice digital camera on E-Bay and it should arrive any time now. *Soon, I won't have to pester my kids for thiers*!



*YEAAAAA!!! *


Ooops, sorry, Zaise! your dad must have been just "waitin'" (lurking???)


----------



## Maggie-NC

Scooter just knows he is everyone's darling baby - you can tell by the way he looks. I can't resist a shy, bashful young man.  Or girl!


----------



## Whitefeather

Your recent pictures of Scooter are too, too adorable Renee.  
Keep that camera clicking!  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pete, I'm closer and may beat you to it!  I love this little guy. Odd how some just catch your fancy and Scooter sure has caught mine.



I can't believe you people!!  You make me move out to the loft for the night, freeze my fanny off, just to keep my baby from being "birdnapped" and not a feather rustled all night!!! 
What happened to all the birdnappers?????


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, are you really sure that is not a robot Scooter in the loft now. You know my SPP's can do mysterious things.


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, are you really sure that is not a robot Scooter in the loft now. You know my SPP's can do mysterious things.


THANKS, Maggie! Let the cat - er - bird out of the bag! Now Renee will check Scooter to make sure he's "real!" 

Here we had hoped she would think that all her precautions would scare us off! *sigh* Back to the drawing board???

I believe I saw Scooter's twin on a video recently on PT!


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, are you really sure that is not a robot Scooter in the loft now. You know my SPP's can do mysterious things.


Unless your robots are soft and warm and cuddly, I'm pretty sure it's still my Scooter. He sure felt, looked and smelled like a baby today when I was kissing him..........


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh, rub it in, Renee!   

Do NOT, repeat, do NOT relax your vigilance!! We are just gonna get sneakier!  

Remember, modern technology can do wonderful things...there is cloning and also fantastic robotic technology...the only way one would be able to "substitute" would be to make sure YOU were fooled!

HaHaHaHaHa...


----------



## Eriduardo

AWWW, Renee, scooter just gets more adorable as time passes by. He's grown quite a bit since the last pic I saw. This is my first time logging in, in a while and I'm trying to catch on what I've missed. My goodness has he gotten big!!! Keep us updated, I can't wait to see new pics of scooter.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Lovebirds said:


> I can't believe you people!!  You make me move out to the loft for the night, freeze my fanny off, just to keep my baby from being "birdnapped" and not a feather rustled all night!!!
> What happened to all the birdnappers?????


I came to my senses and decided to admire Scooter from afar  The fact I have my nightvision goggles and camouflage outfit sitting on the edge of my bed means absolutely nothing at all


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete Jasinski said:


> I came to my senses and decided to admire Scooter from afar  The fact I have my nightvision goggles and camouflage outfit sitting on the edge of my bed means absolutely nothing at all


GOOD THINKING, Pete!!   

Won't hurt, Renee to do LOFT DUTY a little longer for OTHERS who may decide to - ah - stop by!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Just kidding. I wouldn't take that sweet baby away from his mama for anything.


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Just kidding. I wouldn't take that sweet baby away from his mama for anything.


WHICH mama, Maggie? Not his feathered one, that is, until he's weaned. BUT, Renee is fair game...

Actually, we could always get a DNA sample and CLONE our own "Scooter!" Be vigilent, Renee, be VERY vigilent!    

Of course, we could always exchange the cloned one for the real "Scooter." I'll NEVER tell!


----------



## Lovebirds

My baby is one month old today. He's going to be moving in the young bird loft with some other babies tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Looking like a big boy now but still so sweet and cute. I do love that Scooter.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

He is just so darn sweet that you can't help but want to cuddle him till the cows come home I'll always see him as a shy innocent looking youngster no matter how big he gets. I'm a lifetime member in the Scooter fan club


----------



## mr squeaks

He is just TOOOOO CUTE!! 

I am going to really look forward to seeing how his personality develops!

He looks so sweet and innocent, one would think he would act the same way...

I sure hope so! However, with all this adoration he's getting...well, I just hope it doesn't go to his - ah - head!

Just want to hug him and hug him and kiss him and kiss him!!


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> He is just TOOOOO CUTE!!
> 
> I am going to really look forward to seeing how his personality develops!
> 
> He looks so sweet and innocent, one would think he would act the same way...
> 
> I sure hope so! However, with all this adoration he's getting...well, I just hope it doesn't go to his - ah - head!
> 
> Just want to hug him and hug him and kiss him and kiss him!!


Well, so far he's really sweet. Most of the other babies squeal when I reach to pick them up but not Scooter. I'm not sure how much of a "pet" he'll be once he's in the loft with the other "wacko" birdies.........I put my babies in the floor for a while every day, but everytime I put Scooter down there, he would stand and look up at his box so I gave in a put him back up there every time. He likes laying beside his Momma, as she's on eggs again.  
I guess we'll see how it goes tomorrow........


----------



## TAWhatley

What a handsome BIG baby Scooter has become! He is just adorable!

Terry


----------



## Reti

Too cute. Love his face.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> What a handsome BIG baby Scooter has become! He is just adorable!
> 
> Terry


He does seem big in the pictures, but he's still the size of a 23 or 24 day old racer. He's really tiny when you hold him............and sweet.......and cuddly.......and soft...........


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> He does seem big in the pictures, but he's still the size of a 23 or 24 day old racer. He's really tiny when you hold him............and sweet.......and cuddly.......and soft...........


yeah,yeah,yeah, Renee...rub it in, rub it in!

I STILL think that Scooter should be a HOUSE pet pijie! I don't care what Everett thinks!

He's just TOO cute and cuddlely to be put among the "ruffians." Who knows what bad habits he may pick up???


----------



## Skyeking

They are SO adorable at that age. Well, I am sure Scooter can wait another day to go to kindergarten and grade school.


----------



## Feather

Renee,

Scooter is quite the little charmer. We are all so lucky that you found him in time to get him warmed up. Can you imagine life without him?

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds

Feather said:


> Renee,
> 
> Scooter is quite the little charmer. We are all so lucky that you found him in time to get him warmed up. Can you imagine life without him?
> 
> Feather


He is so sweet. I just hope he'll stay just a little friendly. I had 3 babies that were in between the first round and second round. I had them all alone for the past 3 days and any time I went in there, they would come running and squealing. Well today I moved them in with the older birds and in less than a day, they want nothing to do with me. I guess they realize they're really birds after all and I'm not REALLY mom. I'm afraid Scooter will do the same thing..........


----------



## TerriB

What a sweet, sweet baby!!! You sure do a great job of growing cute birds!


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> He is so sweet. I just hope he'll stay just a little friendly. I had 3 babies that were in between the first round and second round. I had them all alone for the past 3 days and any time I went in there, they would come running and squealing. *Well today I moved them in with the older birds and in less than a day, they want nothing to do with me. I guess they realize they're really birds after all and I'm not REALLY mom. I'm afraid Scooter will do the same thing..........*



OH NO! Scooter will become a plain PIGEON???? One among MANY??

...whimper...whimper...tears slowing running down my face...

we're gonna "lose" Scooter to the pigeon world! He'll be corrupted! He'll learn evil ways: fierce beaking and wing slapping! 

*SIGH!* OH, THE SADNESS OF IT ALL!!! *SIGH!* 

this is just too much...I'm going to bed, turn the electric blanket up and assume the fetal position! ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh *sniffle* *sniffle*


----------



## Lovebirds

*The newest Satinette.......*

at my house. He/She is 7 days old today. Threw in a couple of Scooter and his Dad just for good measure.........


----------



## Guest

great pictures as always ,love that baby  just had a few hatch out this week myself


----------



## Pegasus

*thats a pic of thousand words*

LOVELY, did I hear that baby is for sale , I probably cant afford the price on that baby pigeon...S/He is pretty...


----------



## TerriB

What a precious baby and gorgeous birds! The baby is so nice and plump - looks like he was the model for the marshmallow Peeps!


----------



## Lovebirds

TerriB said:


> - looks like he was the model for the marshmallow Peeps!


LOL.......that's funny........if it was going to be mine, you may have just named him......but, I THINK that this little one will be going to my friends that I promised Scooter too. Can't keep making excuses to keep them all.  LOL


----------



## Cricket

Peeps! Little Bo Peep!!! hee hee! how sweet Renee... you are blessed with all of these beauties.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

What an adorable lil chubber  We're so luck to have all these new babies to keep the board overflowing with pictures. SCOOTER!!!!! He's always going to be on the top of my list of sweet looking pidgies  I can see where Scooter gets his good looks form, his dad is a very handsome fella himself.


----------



## TAWhatley

Oooops .. another baby pigeon sized wheelbarrow needed! What a cute little chubbette!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Had to tie up the little ones legs today. He was getting spraddle legged. Tried banding him and using a snap band on the other leg. He wasn't big enough to band, so it kept coming off. Finally had to just put two snap bands on him. I hope he'll be ok. Should be, he's only 8 days old.....


----------



## Rooster2312

Love the new pics Renee! Your new baby is so sweet!! You have some mighty fine gorgeous birds  Scooter and his dad are so handsome!

Lindi


----------



## Guest

hard to believe he is splaying with all that litter he is on in the nest  I have one tippler that splayed on me and even though I hobled him he still didnt fully get his legs together ,he gets around fine though I wish there was more I could of done for him, he is gorgeous still and takes no guff from anyone lol a real fighter


----------



## Lovebirds

LokotaLoft said:


> hard to believe he is splaying with all that litter he is on in the nest


Well, it's because the parents keep pushing the litter around and wind up with the baby on a bare spot, right on the wood. He's surrounded nicely with litter, just doesn't have any _under_ him.......... 
I tried giving them a nest bowl, but they've gotten used to the litter and won't use it.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Renee,

Scooter is such a doll, reminds me of my Sigmund. They are so cute to hold and have such soft feathers. He beats the stuffing out of my hand though, everytime I want to hold him. He may look cute but can be quite mean.

Are you sure his legs are splaying? Satinette's are known squaters and kind of look like their legs splay to the side.


----------



## Lovebirds

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Renee,
> Are you sure his legs are splaying? Satinette's are known squaters and kind of look like their legs splay to the side.


Yep, I'm sure.......both legs spread FAR apart, looked more like frog legs than pigeon legs.. ......I actually had to take this new baby and put it under a foster pair this morning. It's suppose to get down to 31 tonight and mid 20's Saturday and Sunday night......the Sat parents had already stopped sitting on this one and I was afraid he wouldn't survive the cold spell........so, now he warm and toasty IN A NEST BOWL.....I should be able to band him tomorrow or Sunday and with his legs tied together and being in a nest bowl, I'm sure he'll be fine. 
I never dreamed when I let this baby hatch that we would have any more super cold weather...........I was wrong AGAIN......


----------



## alvin

Ok, I've kept quiet long enough. Let it be known to one and all;


ME LOOOOOOOOVES THE SCOOTER!!!!!!

Ah there. Now I got it off my chest, I feel so much better, only 11 more steps to go to kick this scooter addiction I've developed......


----------



## mr squeaks

alvin said:


> Ok, I've kept quiet long enough. Let it be known to one and all;
> 
> 
> ME LOOOOOOOOVES THE SCOOTER!!!!!!
> 
> Ah there. Now I got it off my chest, I feel so much better, only 11 more steps to go to kick this scooter addiction I've developed......


*CONGRATULATIONS ON TAKING YOUR FIRST STEP! WE ARE RIGHT PROUD OF YA, BOY!*  

*THAT was the GOOD news...bad news: you'll never make the 11 more steps! A SCOOTER addiction is permanent! Sorry to be the first to break the news...You have my sympathy *


----------



## Guest

well Im glad you caught those splay legs when you did ,the sooner the better since they do grow so fast


----------

